# SCHWINN BLACK PHANTOM 1950



## buck hughes (Feb 21, 2018)

original 1950 phantom-all I need now is the correct Schwinn Typhoon USA black wall tire.


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Feb 21, 2018)

SWEET!!!


----------



## phantom (Feb 21, 2018)

Thant is a nice complete bike for sure. I just think Phantoms scream for whitewalls


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 21, 2018)

do you think white wall tires rather then black wall??????


----------



## phantom (Feb 21, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> do you think white wall tires rather then black wall??????



Only on days ending in Y


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 21, 2018)

white walls it will be-THANKS!


----------



## rrtbike (Feb 22, 2018)

I do have one USA blackwall tire if you need one.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2018)

I wouldnt change the tires,they look great with blackwalls


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 23, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> I wouldnt change the tires,they look great with blackwalls



I AGREE!   KIDS DID NOT WANT WHITE WALLS BACK IN THE DAY!
I KNOW, I WAS THERE!


----------



## phantom (Feb 23, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I AGREE!   KIDS DID NOT WANT WHITE WALLS BACK IN THE DAY!
> I KNOW, I WAS THERE!



Not sure when back in the day for you was but I can assure you all the kids I knew in the mid 50's to early 60's sure wanted ww's.


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m a kid now and I prefer black walls on most of my bikes. They look meaner.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 25, 2018)

StoneWoods said:


> I’m a kid now and I prefer black walls on most of my bikes. They look meaner.



I AGREE!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 26, 2018)

i personally like the blackwalls on the red one


----------

